# Studie: Computerspiele fördern angeblich sexistische Ansichten



## Darkmoon76 (22. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Studie: Computerspiele fördern angeblich sexistische Ansichten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Studie: Computerspiele fördern angeblich sexistische Ansichten*


----------



## kamelle (22. März 2017)

Dummes Zeug...


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (22. März 2017)

Immer diese Studien die Korrelation mit Kausalität gleichsetzten ...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. März 2017)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Immer diese Studien die Korrelation mit Kausalität gleichsetzten ...



Ich muss zur Ehrenrettung der Wissenschaftler einwerfen, dass es oft nicht die Studien selbst sind, die das verwechseln, sondern die Presse die darüber berichtet.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (22. März 2017)

Mal zur Abwechslung eine angenehme Ansichtsweise^^ Die Gamerwelle ist sowieso nicht aufzuhalten- ich wage es sogar zu behaupten, dass sich die aktuelle Gamerzahl noch aufs 5fache erhöhen wird- wenn nicht sogar stärker  Ich sehe riesiges Potenzial in der Spielebranche und behaupte auch das die Filmbranche mehr und mehr hierher wechseln wird, da hier eine Möglichkeit der Erzählung von Geschichten vorhanden ist, die Filme bei weitem vorraus ist, und unmöglich zu überbieten ist.

PS: Dynamischer Photorealismus erlöse uns ;,,D


----------



## belakor602 (22. März 2017)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Immer diese Studien die Korrelation mit Kausalität gleichsetzten ...


Genau das. Ich vermute der wahre Grund warum Gamer sexistischer sind ist viel einfacher. Wenn man viel spielt verbringt man weniger Zeit mit anderen Menschen ergo mit Frauen. Und genau das führt dann zu Sexismus eher.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. März 2017)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Immer diese Studien die Korrelation mit Kausalität gleichsetzten ...


Immer diese Foristen, die etwas abschätzig kommentieren, obwohl sie auch keine Ahnung von der Sache haben...


----------



## Panth (22. März 2017)

Besser als  NILSONNEO4 kann man es nicht sagen: Korrelation mit Kausalität gleichsetzten ... und danke, dass ihr nicht so wie gamestar die Kommentarfunktion abgestellt habt ... wie lächerlich einfach.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2017)

Also Jungs! Wenn eure Freundin mal entführt wird, dann dürft ihr nicht nach ihr suchen und sie schon gar nicht aus der Lage befreien! Es könnte eine sexistische Handlung sein


----------



## GermanRocket7 (23. März 2017)

Ohne einen Blick in die Quelle geworfen zu haben: Genderforscherinnen, also Leute, die keinen normalen Studiengang einschlagen konnten, da die Noten schlichtweg zu schlecht waren? Wenn die meinen...


----------



## nevermind85 (23. März 2017)

GermanRocket7 schrieb:


> Ohne einen Blick in die Quelle geworfen zu haben: Genderforscherinnen, also Leute, die keinen normalen Studiengang einschlagen konnten, da die Noten schlichtweg zu schlecht waren? Wenn die meinen...



Aha. Du weißt weder worum es geht noch wer diese Studie durchgeführt hat aber beleidigst einfach mal irgendwen. Wenn Dein Kleingeist keine Ahnung hat, solltest Du vlt. einfach den Mund halten!?

@PCG: Habt ihr vlt. einen Link zur Studie? Würde mich mal interessieren, was da genau untersucht wurde, allerdings im O-Ton und nicht durch die Presse vorinterpretiert.


----------



## oli3d (23. März 2017)

Abstract der Studie

Frontiers | Video Games Exposure and Sexism in a Representative Sample of Adolescents | Gender, Sex and Sexuality Studies

Über Frontiers:

Backlash after Frontiers journals added to list of questionable publishers : Nature News & Comment
Frontiers lets HIV denial article stand, reclassifies it as "opinion" - Retraction Watch at Retraction Watch

Über die Studie:
Study Finds Little Evidence For Relationship Between Video Games And Sexism (But Findings Get Hyped Anyway) | The Huffington Post


Die Frage die gestellt wurde um Sexismus zu erkennen:

“A woman is made mainly for making and raising children.”


Meine Meinung dazu:
Die Studie ist Mist.

Moin
Oli


----------



## Tori1 (23. März 2017)

aha... ja...


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also Jungs! Wenn eure Freundin mal entführt wird, dann dürft ihr nicht nach ihr suchen und sie schon gar nicht aus der Lage befreien! Es könnte eine sexistische Handlung sein



witzig, dass du offenbar automatisch davon ausgehst, nur frauen könnten entführt werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> witzig, dass du offenbar automatisch davon ausgehst, nur frauen könnten entführt werden.



Witzig.  

Das Hauptproblem ist eben immer, dass gefühlt 90% der Leute gar nicht begreifen, *was* überhaupt "Sexismus" bedeutet.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem ist eben immer, dass gefühlt 90% der Leute gar nicht begreifen, *was* überhaupt "Sexismus" bedeutet.


Haha, er hat "Sex" gesagt! _*fingerzeig*_


----------



## Promego (23. März 2017)

Kanns sein, dass der Inhalt, nicht das Medium die Musik macht?! Das ist genauso sinnbefreit wie die Aussage: "Das lesen von Pornoheften fördert sexistische Ansichten" und daraus schließen wir, dass das am lesen liegt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Witzig.
> 
> Das Hauptproblem ist eben immer, dass gefühlt 90% der Leute gar nicht begreifen, *was* überhaupt "Sexismus" bedeutet.


 ja, die meisten denken, es ginge da ausschließlich um im weiteren Sinne das Thema "Attraktivität" und eben um Sex. Dass mit "sexistisch" aber sogar viel viel häufiger Dinge gemeint sind, die damit gar nicht zu tun haben, ist vielen nicht bewusst. zB wenn man einfach nur sagt "Frauen sind für Pflegeberufe besser geeginet, weil Frauen eben so sind, wie Frauen sind" oder auch umgekehrt sagt "Männer sind die besseren Rennfahrer, weil Männer risikofreudiger, mutiger und reaktionsschneller sind", dann ist das sexistisch, weil man eben gewisse Dinge einem Geschlecht ( =sex) zuschreibt, die nicht einfach nur mit der körperlichen Beschaffenheit zu tun haben. Das raffen viele nicht, die einfach blind gegen Forscher wettern, die sich mit "Sexismus" beschäftigen.

und zum Thema: unsere Welt IST halt sexistisch, sei es dass die meisten es besser finden, wenn die Frau zu Hause ist und der Mann das Geld verdient oder sei es dass man weltweit immer sofort an einen muskulösen Mann Anfang 30 denkt, wenn die Rede von einem Elitesoldaten ist, der heldenhaft Geiseln befreit hat oder so was. Und Spiele bilden die Welt ab, sie bilden vor allem auch oft Welten ab, deren gesellschaftliche Ansichten schon längst überholt sind - wenn nun jemand sein Wissen über das Verhalten von Menschen nur aus Spielen zieht, dann ist es klar, dass er nicht zu der Ansicht geleitet wird "Mann und Frau sind absolut gleich, bis auf das Äußere". Ob ein übermäßiger Konsum von Spielen dies noch fördert, ist aber wieder ne ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, die meisten denken, es ginge da ausschließlich um im weiteren Sinne das Thema "Attraktivität" und eben um Sex. Dass mit "sexistisch" aber sogar viel viel häufiger Dinge gemeint sind, die damit gar nicht zu tun haben, ist vielen nicht bewusst. zB wenn man einfach nur sagt "Frauen sind für Pflegeberufe besser geeginet, weil Frauen eben so sind, wie Frauen sind" oder auch umgekehrt sagt "Männer sind die besseren Rennfahrer, weil Männer risikofreudiger, mutiger und reaktionsschneller sind", dann ist das sexistisch, weil man eben gewisse Dinge einem Geschlecht ( =sex) zuschreibt, die nicht einfach nur mit der körperlichen Beschaffenheit zu tun haben. Das raffen viele nicht, die einfach blind gegen Forscher wettern, die sich mit "Sexismus" beschäftigen.



Das ist aber nur bei bestimmten Leuten aus einer bestimmten Denk-Ecke Sexismus, der Rest der Menschheit hat schon begriffen, dass es biologisch bedingte psychologische als auch physiologische Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt, die am Ende dafür sorgen, dass in Allgemeinheit bestimmte Dinge von Frauen besser gemacht werden können als von Männern und andersrum. Was nicht heißt, dass es nicht eine riesige Schnittmenge gibt oder das einzelne Individuen trotzdem besser in Dingen sind, die eigentlich dem anderen Geschlecht zugeschrieben werden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2017)

Ich hab mir die Studie mal online durchgelesen.
Ist imo sehr amateurhaft und nicht detailliert genug geschrieben und erforscht.
Manche Kritikpunkte an Spielen sind ziemlich lächerlich, so z.B.





> they [woman ]are frequently presented as attractive beings


 Was heißt das genau? Gibt es überhaupt Videospiel-Charaktere, die nicht attraktiv sind? Glaube durch die Bank weg fast alle Videospielcharaktere sind optisch ansehnlich, völlig egal welches Geschlecht sie haben. 
Oder sowas: 





> Of the 71 female characters for whom cleavage could be seen on, 2.82%, were considered “flat” by independent judges, 56.34%, were considered “average”, and 40.85%, were considered “voluptuous”.


 Das sind alles Statistiken, die zum Großteil davon abhängen, welche Spiele ich mit einbeziehe. Und nach welchen Kriterien wird die Brustgröße bewertet? Da brauch man mehr Infos 
Auch das 





> male characters have generally normal sizes


 würde ich eher bestreiten. Je nachdem welche Spiele ich mir für meine Untersuchung aussuche, sind männliche Charaktere im Schnitt mit Sicherheit wesentlich muskulöser und fitter als der durchschnittliche Mann. 


> These studies show that playing sexualized video games for a few minutes (10-20 minutes) [...] increases men’s acceptance of sexual harassment.


  10 Minuten reichen schon aus und ich finde sexuelle Belästigung in Ordnung? Aha 

Und dann sind die Ergebnisse der Studie nur auf einer einzigen Frage aufgebaut? 





> “A woman is made mainly for making and raising children”


 Dazu kommt, dass die Teilnehmer nur sehr ungenaue Angaben darüber machen, wie viel sie wirklich spielen und keinerlei Angaben darüber was sie überhaupt spielen. Letzteres wäre wichtig zu wissen, wird aber von der Studie ignoriert, da hier einfach im vorneherein angenommen wird, dass alle Spiele Sexismus promoten.
Die Studie sagt sogar selbst im Fazit: 





> It should also be mentioned that the use of a single-item scale to assess sexism was less than optimal.


 Das gibt man zwar zu, trotzdem kommt man zu dem Fazit, dass Sexismus und Videospiele zusammengehören? Im Bereich Religion hat man dann noch viel "schlimmere" Werte gefunden, die werden aber nur kurz angeschnitten, bevor dann wieder auf Videospiele eingeschlagen wird.

Ich fände eine ausführliche, objektive Studie zu dem Thema tatsächlich interessant. Aber wegen solchen Studien werden wissenschaftliche Arbeiten heutzutage vielfach nicht mehr ernst genommen. Die Studie ist unprofessionell und fehlerhaft und in keinster Weise zitierfähig oder wissenschaftliche verwendbar.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> dass es biologisch bedingte psychologische als auch physiologische Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen gibt, die am Ende dafür sorgen, dass in Allgemeinheit bestimmte Dinge von Frauen besser gemacht werden können als von Männern und andersrum.


 ja, aber DAS ist ja eben auch sexistisch. Sexismus muss aber ja nicht immer negativ sein - das ist auch so ne Sache, die viele nicht verstehen. Wenn man zB sagt "Schwarze haben häufiger als Weiße eine sonore Stimme, die zu Jazz passt", dann ist das rassistisch, aber nicht negativ (außer man hasst Jazz...  ) . Ebenso ist es kein negativer Sexismus wenn man feststellt, dass Frauen ganz offensichtlich im Durchschnitt für viele soziale Berufe besser geeignet sind als Männer. Negativ wird es erst, wenn man sagen würde "warum will die Alte bitte Ärztin werden? Die soll Krankenschwester werden, DAS ist der Job für Frauen im Gesundheitswesen!"


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, aber DAS ist ja eben auch sexistisch. Sexismus muss aber ja nicht immer negativ sein - das ist auch so ne Sache, die viele nicht verstehen. Wenn man zB sagt "Schwarze haben häufiger als Weiße eine sonore Stimme, die zu Jazz passt", dann ist das rassistisch, aber nicht negativ (außer man hasst Jazz...  ) . Ebenso ist es kein negativer Sexismus wenn man feststellt, dass Frauen ganz offensichtlich im Durchschnitt für viele soziale Berufe besser geeignet sind als Männer.



Oha, da wirst du bei vielen Leuten die ständig die Sexismuskeule schwingen aber auf Taube Ohren stoßen. Viele Genderforscher behaupten ja ALLES ist anerzogen und bestreiten die Einflüsse der Biologie. Genau das ist ja das Problem dieser "Forschungsrichtung", weil sie hauptsächlich auf einer speziellen Ideologie basiert.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sexismus muss aber ja nicht immer negativ sein ...


Also die Definitionen, die ich adhoc gefunden haben, definieren Sexismus immer unter Einbeziehung von *Diskrimination* ...

zB 
Wikipedia: "Als Sexismus wird die auf das Geschlecht (lat. sexus) bezogene Diskriminierung bezeichnet."
Duden: "Vorstellung, nach der ein Geschlecht dem anderen von Natur aus überlegen sei, und die [daher für gerechtfertigt gehaltene] Diskriminierung, Unterdrückung, Zurücksetzung, Benachteiligung von Menschen, besonders der Frauen, aufgrund ihres Geschlechts"


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

oli3d schrieb:


> Die Frage die gestellt wurde um Sexismus zu erkennen:
> 
> “A woman is made mainly for making and raising children.”



Die Frage kann man ja nur mit "ja" beantworten. Die Evolution hatte wohl kaum Bankerinnen oder Top-Managerinnen im Sinn.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Die Frage kann man ja nur mit "ja" beantworten. Die Evolution hatte wohl kaum Bankerinnen oder Top-Managerinnen im Sinn.


Die Evolution hatte ebenso wenig Banker und Top-Manager im Sinn.
Dein Argument hat daher nichts mit der Beantwortung der Frage zu tun.


----------



## Enisra (23. März 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Die Frage kann man ja nur mit "ja" beantworten. Die Evolution hatte wohl kaum Bankerinnen oder Top-Managerinnen im Sinn.



das ist ein ähnlich idiotisches Scheinargument wie dass der Braunen Spacken die gegen gleiche Bezahlung sind, weil das ja mehr Ressourcen in Afrika verschwenden würde

Im Übrigen, da hinten ist deine Keule, dann geh mal in den Wald jagen, dass ist wohl eher der Ort den die Evolution für dich vorgesehen hat, also abgesehen davon dass es Falsch ist, dass die Evolution einen Plän hätte


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Evolution hatte ebenso wenig Banker und Top-Manager im Sinn.
> Dein Argument hat daher nichts mit der Beantwortung der Frage zu tun.



Weiß ich. Diese Frage wäre in einer Studie genau so dämlich gewesen.

Vor allem "made for..". Von wem - Gott? Mir ging es um die dümmliche Fragestellung, die ein Beleg für irgendwas sein soll.

Wenn die Frage (deutsch) gewesen wäre : "Finden Sie, Frauen sollten sich nur um das Gebähren und Aufziehen von Kindern kümmern", wäre es etwas anderes. Das war wohl gemeint, ist aber sehr blöde formuliert in dieser Studie.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist ein ähnlich idiotisches Scheinargument wie dass der Braunen Spacken die gegen gleiche Bezahlung sind, weil das ja mehr Ressourcen in Afrika verschwenden würde
> 
> Im Übrigen, da hinten ist deine Keule, dann geh mal in den Wald jagen, dass ist wohl eher der Ort den die Evolution für dich vorgesehen hat, also abgesehen davon dass es Falsch ist, dass die Evolution einen Plän hätte


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage (deutsch) gewesen wäre : "Finden Sie, Frauen sollten sich nur um das Gebähren und Aufziehen von Kindern kümmern", wäre es etwas anderes. Das war wohl gemeint, ist aber sehr blöde formuliert in dieser Studie.



Ich glaube nicht, dass in der Studie die Semantik bezweckt war, die du bei deiner Übersetzung anwendest. 
Übersetzen würde ich die Fragestellung mit: "Hauptsächlicher Sinn und Zweck einer Frau besteht darin Kinder zu gebären und aufzuziehen" und wenn man sich die Studie so durchliest, ist das auch genau die Semantik auf die sie abgezielt haben.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

Für mich hört es sich (wohl unbeabsichtigt) an, als sei nur die biologische Komponente gemeint. Das wirkt auf mich befremdlich, weil es gesellschaftliche, soziale und zivilisatorische Aspekte ausklammern würde.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Also die Definitionen, die ich adhoc gefunden haben, definieren Sexismus immer unter Einbeziehung von *Diskrimination* ...
> 
> zB
> Wikipedia: "Als Sexismus wird die auf das Geschlecht (lat. sexus) bezogene Diskriminierung bezeichnet."
> Duden: "Vorstellung, nach der ein Geschlecht dem anderen von Natur aus überlegen sei, und die [daher für gerechtfertigt gehaltene] Diskriminierung, Unterdrückung, Zurücksetzung, Benachteiligung von Menschen, besonders der Frauen, aufgrund ihres Geschlechts"


 strenggenommen ja, aber das "Dumme" an der Sache ist ja eben, dass "extremistische" Vertreter eben wirklich ALLES als Diskriminierung sehen. Selbst wenn du was positives sagst, ist es für die "Diskriminierung", weil allein die Tatsache, dass du eine Eigenschaft einem Geschlecht zuordnest, ein No Go ist und jemanden als weniger dastehen lässt als das, was er ist.


----------



## DeathMD (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, aber DAS ist ja eben auch sexistisch. Sexismus muss aber ja nicht immer negativ sein - das ist auch so ne Sache, die viele nicht verstehen. Wenn man zB sagt "Schwarze haben häufiger als Weiße eine sonore Stimme, die zu Jazz passt", dann ist das rassistisch, aber nicht negativ (außer man hasst Jazz...  ) . Ebenso ist es kein negativer Sexismus wenn man feststellt, dass Frauen ganz offensichtlich im Durchschnitt für viele soziale Berufe besser geeignet sind als Männer. Negativ wird es erst, wenn man sagen würde "warum will die Alte bitte Ärztin werden? Die soll Krankenschwester werden, DAS ist der Job für Frauen im Gesundheitswesen!"



Den letzten Teil würde ich auch unter Sexismus einordnen, was allerdings an biologisch bedingten Unterschieden sexistisch sein soll, habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden. Soll Mutter Natur (sexistisch, eindeutige Benachteiligung von Männern, warum kann es nicht Vater Natur heißen oder noch besser Eltern Natur ) jetzt vor allen Gender-"Forscherinnen" kniend um Verzeihung winseln, weil die Evolution Frauen und Männer mit unterschiedlichen Attributen ausgestattet hat, die sich über Jahrtausende einfach so entwickelt haben?

Natürlich wollen diese "Wissenschaftlerinnen" einem erzählen, dass das alles nicht stimme und nur der Indoktrinierung des männlichen Patriarchats geschuldet sei. Klar kann man das so machen, seriöse Wissenschaft sieht allerdings anders aus. Was die Damen hier betreiben ist eher mit der Ahnenforschung im Nationalsozialismus vergleichbar. Von blinder Ideologie getriebene Pseudowissenschaften, die nur dem Zweck dienen ihr Weltbild zu untermauern, da wird dann auch gerne zu "alternativen Fakten" gegriffen. Von Gleichberechtigung sind sie meist weiter entfernt als Herr Trump, denn sie wollen kein Leben auf Augenhöhe sondern ein weibliches Patriarchat.

In ihrem blinden Hass Männern gegenüber übersehen sie gerne, dass sie oft der Grund für herablassende Kommentare sind und das nicht weil sie Frauen sind, sondern weil sie einfach unausstehliche Persönlichkeiten sind. Spätpubertierende dauerkeifende Zicken, die meinen sich durch Lautstärke Respekt in der Gesellschaft verschaffen zu können. Liebe Damen so läuft das nicht. Respekt muss man sich erarbeiten und Frauen die sich abseits von pseudointellektuellen "Genderstudies" und Frauenquoten engagieren erhalten diesen Respekt tagtäglich, weil sie einfach ihren Job machen und das gut. Frauen die sich von sich aus dafür entscheiden ihre Kinder groß zu ziehen und den Haushalt zu führen entgegne ich auch mit Respekt und degradiere sie nicht zu "willenlosen Gebärmaschinen" wie ihr es gerne tut. Klar gibt es da draußen noch so manchen "alteingesessenen Herren", doch in meinem Freundeskreis und erweiterten Bekanntenkreis könnte ich niemanden mehr dem 200 Jahre alten Männerbild zuordnen, das so gerne skizziert wird.

Sollte es um Gespräche zwischen Männern gehen, ja da kann es doch teilweise recht oberflächlich werden. Meine Erfahrung zeigt allerdings, dass uns Frauen da in nichts nachstehen. Als allgemeiner Hinweis an die Damenwelt, Toilettenwände sind meist recht dünn und im Pub, Club etc. hört man, wenn ihr über "den geilen Arsch" von dem Typen redet, mit dem "ihr gerne mal so richtig...". 

Gibt es noch Baustellen? Natürlich gibt es die und daran sollten wir auch arbeiten, doch was die ganzen Feministinnen veranstalten ist für die Frauen und Gleichberechtigung nur eines, nämlich kontraproduktiv. Wirklich wichtige Debatten gehen im lauten Geschrei der Ideologinnen unter, persönliche Ansichten werden einfach auf die gesamten Frauenwelt umgemünzt. Es wird ein ideologischer "Krieg" einiger Egomaninnen geführt, die sich als die Vertretung der Frauenwelt hochstilisieren, ohne je darum gebeten worden zu sein.

Ihr könnt damit auch gerne weitermachen, die Welt dreht sich trotzdem weiter. In der Zwischenzeit machen Männer ein tolles Frühstück für ihre Partnerin und bringen es ihr ans Bett, sie lädt sie zum Kaffee ein und hält ihnen die Tür auf und sie helfen ihr beim Verlassen in ihren Mantel. Kleinigkeiten könnte man meinen, für mich gelebte Gleichberechtigung und Respekt. Dinge die ihr nie erleben werdet, weil euch etwas im Wege steht... ihr selbst.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

Hm, ich hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Frauen, auch nicht mit erklärten Feministinnen, einfach weil ich Frauen genauso wie Männer behandle. Ich mache da null Unterschiede, ich lege Frauen gegenüber das gleiche Verhalten an den Tag, wie ich das auch bei Männern mache, ohne jeglichen Unterschied. Das heißt, gleicher Respekt, gleicher Umgang, gleiche Höflichkeit und bei Bedarf - gleiche "Sanktionen". 

Die einzige Frau, die eine Vorzugsbehandlung genießt, ist meine Partnerin - aber das würde ich genauso bei einem Mann machen, falls ich denn schwul wäre.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Frauen, auch nicht mit erklärten Feministinnen,



Ich hatte an der Uni schon mehrfach unangenehme Begegnungen der feministischen Art  Ich bin allein schon zweimal böse angefahren worden, weil ich Frauen die Tür aufgehalten habe. "Das würden die alleine können, durch das Aufhalten impliziere ich automatisch, dass die Frau schwach ist"
Dabei halte ich immer die Tür auf, wenn ich sehe, dass jemand hinter mir ist. Eigentlich nur ganze normale Höflichkeit meiner Meinung nach. Aber es gibt in dem Feld eben schon...komplizierte Persönlichkeiten.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Den letzten Teil würde ich auch unter Sexismus einordnen, was allerdings an biologisch bedingten Unterschieden sexistisch sein soll, habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden. Soll Mutter Natur (sexistisch, eindeutige Benachteiligung von Männern, warum kann es nicht Vater Natur heißen oder noch besser Eltern Natur ) jetzt vor allen Gender-"Forscherinnen" kniend um Verzeihung winseln, weil die Evolution Frauen und Männer mit unterschiedlichen Attributen ausgestattet hat, die sich über Jahrtausende einfach so entwickelt haben?


 Also, zunächst mal hab ich überhaupt nicht von dem geredet, was sich als abgetrenntes Gebiet "Genderforschung" bezeichnet. Mit ging es ganz allgemein um die Gesellschaft.

 Aber selbst unter den so genannten "Genderforschern" wird SO ein Unsinn, dass ALLES nur anerzogen sei, nur von einem kleinen Teil ernsthaft verbreitet. Das dumme ist halt, dass genau solche Dinge dann auch öffentlich werden. Auf der anderen Seite will keine Sau die Stimmen unter diesen Forschern hören, die die Dinge neutraler und differenzierter sehen. Neulich hab ich zB ne österreichische Talkshow gesehen, bei der eine Professorin und ihres Zeichens Genderforscherin zu Gast war, und irgendein FPÖ-Heini bellte dann los, dass die ganzen Genderforscher ja eh verrückt seien und behaupten würden, Mann und Frau seien ab Geburt absolut gleich - da hat die Professorin sofort gegengehalten, dass das Unsinn sei und es selbstverständlich Unterschiede gibt und vieles auch nicht anerzogen sei, aber es gäbe nun mal zu viele rein anerzogene Dinge, die zum Nachteil würden, und DAS wäre das Thema dieser Forschung. 

 Natürlich gibt es "militante" und durchgeknallte Wissenschaftler in dieser Sparte, aber das ist ja auch logisch: WENN extreme "Emanzen" & Co wissenschaftliche Ambitionen haben und ihre Thesen beweisen wollen, dann gehen die natürlich in die "Genderforschung", daher hast du DIE, die so drauf sind, dort alle versammelt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die ALLE dort so drauf sind. 

 Es gibt zudem ja auch etliche Forscher, die "im Bereich Gender forschen", aber nicht zu einem "Genderlehrstuhl" gehören, sondern zb Volkswirte, die einen VWL-Lehrstuhl inne haben und einfach nur wissenschaftlich als Schwerpunkt die Frage haben, ob und wie Frauen auf eine Weise benachteiligt werden, die der Volkswirtschaft schadet, und was man dagegen tun kann. Oder auch Männer, zB Stichwort Kindergarten und Grundschule, wo Männer extrem unterrepräsentiert sind. Oder Psychologen mit nem ganz normalen Psychologielehrstuhl, die zu den unterschieden zwischen Mann und Frau auf der Ebene forschen. Das ist auch "Gender", aber nicht ideologisch verseucht.




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Frauen, auch nicht mit erklärten Feministinnen, einfach weil ich Frauen genauso wie Männer behandle. Ich mache da null Unterschiede, ich lege Frauen gegenüber das gleiche Verhalten an den Tag, wie ich das auch bei Männern mache, ohne jeglichen Unterschied. Das heißt, gleicher Respekt, gleicher Umgang, gleiche Höflichkeit und bei Bedarf - gleiche "Sanktionen".


 bei mir ist es nicht ganz so: bei nem Männerabend wird bei ein paar Bier lauthals gerülpst, aber is ne Frau dabei, dann lass ich es lieber  also, das Rülpsen, nicht das Bier


----------



## Promego (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du was positives sagst, ist es für die "Diskriminierung"



Weil es im wissenschaftlichen Sinne für Unterscheidung steht. Das ist übrigens etwas an dem ganz viele Männer leiden....




> Das Verbalsubstantiv _Diskriminierung_ ist im Deutschen seit dem frühen 20. Jahrhundert in der Bedeutung „Herabsetzung, Benachteiligung, Verunglimpfung“ etabliert, zunächst im Bereich der Wirtschaft (für handelspolitische und wirtschaftliche Diskriminierung) und dann auch für die Diskriminierung gesellschaftlicher Gruppen.[SUP][2][/SUP] *In der wertneutralen Bedeutung „Unterscheidung“ ist auch Diskriminierung vereinzelt in fachsprachlichem Gebrauch anzutreffen.*[SUP][4][/SUP]





> Seit dem 19. Jahrhundert belegt ist als zweite Form der Entlehnung außerdem* Diskrimination, das im fachsprachlichen Gebrauch seine wertfreie Bedeutung „Unterscheidung“ beibehalten hat,* seit dem frühen 20. Jahrhundert aber auch in der Bedeutung von (gesellschaftlicher) _Diskriminierung_ erscheint.[SUP][2][/SUP]


----------



## DeathMD (23. März 2017)

Hatte auch noch nie Probleme auch nicht mit Feministinnen. Sie allerdings ab und zu mit mir, weil sie eben nicht damit klar kamen, dass sie den gleichen "Sanktionen" unterliegen wie Männer. Ein Arschloch ist für mich ein Arschloch und muss eben mit einem dementsprechenden Konter rechnen, ganz egal ob männlich, weiblich, transgender, was auch immer.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bei mir ist es nicht ganz so: bei nem Männerabend wird bei ein paar Bier lauthals gerülpst, aber is ne Frau dabei, dann lass ich es lieber  also, das Rülpsen, nicht das Bier



Das mache ich seit 15+ Jahren nicht mehr. Heute ist das eher eine gediegene Runde, wo bei Whisky bzw. Wein über Politik und Wirtschaft diskutiert wird. 
Bier wird eigentlich nur noch zum Essen, v. a. und sehr gerne beim Grillen, getrunken. 
Aber Rülpsen mit Ü30 finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, schon etwas peinlich und primitiv...


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hatte an der Uni schon mehrfach unangenehme Begegnungen der feministischen Art  Ich bin allein schon zweimal böse angefahren worden, weil ich Frauen die Tür aufgehalten habe. "Das würden die alleine können, durch das Aufhalten impliziere ich automatisch, dass die Frau schwach ist"
> Dabei halte ich immer die Tür auf, wenn ich sehe, dass jemand hinter mir ist. Eigentlich nur ganze normale Höflichkeit meiner Meinung nach. Aber es gibt in dem Feld eben schon...komplizierte Persönlichkeiten.



Der Feminimus der 3. (oder schon 4.?) Generation ist auch nur noch zum Lachen. Das kann ich wirklich nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Tür aufhalten ist da ein prima Beispiel.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das mache ich seit 15+ Jahren nicht mehr. Heute ist das eher eine gediegene Runde, wo bei Whisky bzw. Wein über Politik und Wirtschaft diskutiert wird.
> Bier wird eigentlich nur noch zum Essen, v. a. und sehr gerne beim Grillen, getrunken.
> Aber Rülpsen mit Ü30 finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, schon etwas peinlich und primitiv...



Rülpsen ist ein natürlicher Vorgang. Man muss es ja nicht mit voller Lautstärke machen und sollte die Hand vor den Mund halten.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Rülpsen ist ein natürlicher Vorgang. Man muss es ja nicht mit voller Lautstärke machen und sollte die Hand vor den Mund halten.



Schon klar, aber Herbboy hatte explizit geschrieben, "lauthals". 

Ein dezentes, quasi unhörbares "Luftablassen" ist vollkommen okay.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

Gut, den "Röhrenden Hirsch" mache ich auch seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr


----------



## DeathMD (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ....



Ich wollte damit ja nicht sagen, dass dort wirklich alle so sind. Das Problem ist eben, dass diese Minderheit eben sehr laut ist und ich deshalb mittlerweile beim Wort "Gender" eine Art Ausschlag bekomme, deshalb schrieb ich auch davon, dass es kontraproduktiv sei. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass in der Soziologie und VWL solche Dinge schon lange betrachtet werden und das frei von Ideologie.

Im Moment wiegt in meinem Kopf aber etwas anderes viel schwerer.... warum siehst du dir Barbara Karlich an? 

Zum Thema rülpsen: In der Öffentlichkeit versuche ich mich eigentlich immer zusammen zu reißen, bei Männerrunden unter Freunden ist das natürlich wieder ein wenig anders, wenn dann Damen dabei sind, kommt es darauf an welche. Sind sie da auch eher locker, rülpse ich auch ab und an. Ich mache das eher von den anwesenden Persönlichkeiten abhängig, nicht so sehr ob jetzt Frauen anwesend sind.

Edit: der "röhrende Hirsch" ist für mich auch ein NoGo. Kann ja mal passieren, dass bei zu viel Bier einem ein etwas lauterer Rülpser entfleucht, aber in der Regel sollte man das schon halbwegs im Griff haben.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben, dass diese Minderheit eben sehr laut ist und ich deshalb mittlerweile beim Wort "Gender" eine Art Ausschlag bekomme



Das geht mir genauso. Wenn ich "Feminismus" höre, erwische ich mich mittlerweile auch dabei, dass ich eher an ganz bestimmte, extremistischere Vertreter denke und dementsprechend negativ eingestellt bin.
Leider sind die positiveren Menschen von derartigen Bewegungen oft weniger publik und das Gesamtbild wird von denjenigen geprägt, die am meisten polarisieren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das mache ich seit 15+ Jahren nicht mehr. Heute ist das eher eine gediegene Runde, wo bei Whisky bzw. Wein über Politik und Wirtschaft diskutiert wird.
> Bier wird eigentlich nur noch zum Essen, v. a. und sehr gerne beim Grillen, getrunken.
> Aber Rülpsen mit Ü30 finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, schon etwas peinlich und primitiv...


 da es ja eben "verpönt" ist und die Gesellschaft einem Ü30 gewisse Dinge offensichtlich übel nimm, nutzen wir eben einen kleinen Männerabend dafür, da können "wir" uns dann halt mal gehen lassen. Wohlgemerkt ein kleiner enger Freundeskreis. Und auch wirklich nur "unter uns", damit meine ich wirklich dann in der Wohnung und nicht zB in der Kneipe oder im Bus oder so. Wir benehmen uns gern mal untereinander wie "Teenies", necken uns auch mit Sprüchen a la American Pie usw., aber eben nur dort und um vom Alltag was Abstand zu gewinnen. Und dabei wird auch trotzdem Drumherum ernst diskutiert. Ich finde es wiederum schlimm, wenn man mit Ü30 nicht auch mal wieder "Kind sein" oder meinetwegen auch "primitiv" sein darf. Wenn man es mehr nicht will: ok, aber ansonsten? Den ganzen Tag "fein gekleidet" im Büro, 50% von uns sind Akadamiker, immer höflich und nett, "vernünftig" - da wollen wir halt 1-2 mal die Woche am Abend "die Sau rauslassen", und wenn man damit keinen anderen stört: so what?


----------



## DeathMD (23. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das geht mir genauso. Wenn ich "Feminismus" höre, erwische ich mich mittlerweile auch dabei, dass ich eher an ganz bestimmte, extremistischere Vertreter denke und dementsprechend negativ eingestellt bin.
> Leider sind die positiveren Menschen von derartigen Bewegungen oft weniger publik und das Gesamtbild wird von denjenigen geprägt, die am meisten polarisieren.



Ja das ist eben das Problem an dieser Debatte, sie wird an den normalen Vertretern vorbei geführt. In den Schlagzeilen lässt sich die von einer aufgehaltenen Tür getriggerte Kampfemanze - die deshalb einen 15-minütigen Dauerrant startet und das mit einem derart geröteten Kopf, dass man Angst hat er explodiert jeden Moment - besser verkaufen als das stille Mäuschen, das sachlich argumentiert und tatsächlich fundierte Fakten darlegt.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde es wiederum schlimm, wenn man mit Ü30 nicht auch mal wieder "Kind sein" oder meinetwegen auch "primitiv" sein darf. Wenn man es mehr nicht will: ok, aber ansonsten? Den ganzen Tag "fein gekleidet" im Büro, 50% von uns sind Akadamiker, immer höflich und nett, "vernünftig" - da wollen wir halt 1-2 mal die Woche am Abend "die Sau rauslassen", und wenn man damit keinen anderen stört: so what?



Darfst Du ja gerne. Mir wäre es halt peinlich, aber das darf jeder ja gerne halten, wie er möchte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber Herbboy hatte explizit geschrieben, "lauthals".
> 
> Ein dezentes, quasi unhörbares "Luftablassen" ist vollkommen okay.


Och, ihr macht euch nen Kopf... Frauen sind angepasster als man(n) denkt. 

https://youtu.be/pgbUua_OO5E

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Darfst Du ja gerne. Mir wäre es halt peinlich, aber das darf jeder ja gerne halten, wie er möchte.


 Das liegt bestimmt auch ein wenig am Freundeskreis. Wir "Jungs" kennen uns über 20 Jahre, haben damals immer zusammen "Party gemacht", die Hälfte inkl. mir geht auch immer noch mind 1x die Woche in einen Club bzw. zumindest "Szenekneipe", wo Musik im Vordergrund steht, und niemand ist so drauf, dass der Lust auf einen "gediegenen" Abend hätte, alle sind froh, wenn sie beim Treff kein Hemd tragen "dürfen" usw., und wenn mal einer dann mal lauter rülpst, dann kommt ein "empörtes" lautes "ALTER! Wo kam DER denn her???" als comment, und der "Täter" lacht sich dann einen, der Rest grinst, und dann wird einfach wieder der Film weitergeschaut, oder man diskutiert weiter über die Auswirkungen von Leiharbeiter-Gesetzesvorhaben auf die Sorte Leiharbeiter, die 80k+ pro Jahr verdienen oder so


----------



## DeathMD (23. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da es ja eben "verpönt" ist und die Gesellschaft einem Ü30 gewisse Dinge offensichtlich übel nimm, nutzen wir eben einen kleinen Männerabend dafür, da können "wir" uns dann halt mal gehen lassen. Wohlgemerkt ein kleiner enger Freundeskreis. Und auch wirklich nur "unter uns", damit meine ich wirklich dann in der Wohnung und nicht zB in der Kneipe oder im Bus oder so. Wir benehmen uns gern mal untereinander wie "Teenies", necken uns auch mit Sprüchen a la American Pie usw., aber eben nur dort und um vom Alltag was Abstand zu gewinnen. Und dabei wird auch trotzdem Drumherum ernst diskutiert. Ich finde es wiederum schlimm, wenn man mit Ü30 nicht auch mal wieder "Kind sein" oder meinetwegen auch "primitiv" sein darf. Wenn man es mehr nicht will: ok, aber ansonsten? Den ganzen Tag "fein gekleidet" im Büro, 50% von uns sind Akadamiker, immer höflich und nett, "vernünftig" - da wollen wir halt 1-2 mal die Woche am Abend "die Sau rauslassen", und wenn man damit keinen anderen stört: so what?



Den "röhrenden Hirsch" hab ich mir dort eigentlich auch immer verkniffen... weiß nicht warum. Empfand den schon immer als unangebracht, aber jeder wie er will und unter Freunden ist es ja auch völlig ok und ja ab und an sollte man auch im hohen Alter noch unvernünftig sein. Auch wir diskutieren über Politik, Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft und dazwischen schwenkt es dann in Blödeleien. Bei uns nicht unbedingt in Richtung"American Pie", eher tiefschwarzer Humor schon fast ans morbide grenzend. Diese Form von Humor versteht leider nicht jeder, von daher machen wir das lieber in unserer kleinen Runde, denn auf der Straße erntet man dafür meist nur verstörende Blicke.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Den "röhrenden Hirsch" hab ich mir dort eigentlich auch immer verkniffen... weiß nicht warum. Empfand den schon immer als unangebracht, aber jeder wie er will und unter Freunden ist es ja auch völlig ok und ja ab und an sollte man auch im hohen Alter noch unvernünftig sein. Auch wir diskutieren über Politik, Wirtschaft, Wissenschaft und dazwischen schwenkt es dann in Blödeleien. Bei uns nicht unbedingt in Richtung"American Pie", eher tiefschwarzer Humor schon fast ans morbide grenzend. Diese Form von Humor versteht leider nicht jeder, von daher machen wir das lieber in unserer kleinen Runde, denn auf der Straße erntet man dafür meist nur verstörende Blicke.


 bei uns ist es genau so, das mit dem Humor ebenfalls - ich meinte mit "American Pie" auch eher die Lockerheit und dass es auch mal absichtlich albern wird und grad DAS dann lustig ist, wenn alle verzweifelt mit dem Kopf schütteln, weil der Witz SO absurd und dämlich war, dass man sich darüber amüsiert und nicht über die Pointe des Witzes    aber es fallen auch mal absichtlich und bewusst Sprüche wie zB: einer erzählt, dass er beim Arzt ne heiße Sprechstundenhilfe gesehen hat und Sorge hatte, dass er ggf. erregt sein könnte, wenn er im Behandlungszimmer in Unterwäsche sitzt und sie reinkommt. Dann kommt halt direkt und ohne Nachdenken ein Spruch a la "Bei Deinem kleinen Lulli würde sie eh nix davon merken!" inkl. einer absichtlich übertrieben aggressiven Stimme mit Asi-Akzent, und alle lachen - dann kommen aber auch wieder "geistreiche" Witze über Land, Leben und Lolitik. Äh, Politik.  

und sobald auch nur EIN anderer dabei ist, der nicht zu unserem kleinen Kreis gehört, rülpst auch niemand mehr   es ist ja auch kein Wettbewerb, d.h. keiner legt es drauf an, möglichst laut zu röhren


----------



## weazz1980 (23. März 2017)

> Allerdings bewies die Studie auch, dass der  häufige Konsum von Computerspielen nicht der größte Faktor darin war,  dass die Probanden sexistische Ansichten an den Tag legten. Viel  schwerer wog hier die Religiosität und die Einstellung, die mancher  Glaube mit sich bringt. Eine andere Studie, die kürzlich veröffentlicht wurde, zeigt, dass Computerspiele nicht die Aggressivität der Konsumenten steigert.



Dieser Satz alleine macht doch den ganzen Artikel irgendwie überflüssig?


----------



## Alreech (23. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hatte an der Uni schon mehrfach unangenehme Begegnungen der feministischen Art  Ich bin allein schon zweimal böse angefahren worden, weil ich Frauen die Tür aufgehalten habe. "Das würden die alleine können, durch das Aufhalten impliziere ich automatisch, dass die Frau schwach ist"
> Dabei halte ich immer die Tür auf, wenn ich sehe, dass jemand hinter mir ist. Eigentlich nur ganze normale Höflichkeit meiner Meinung nach. Aber es gibt in dem Feld eben schon...komplizierte Persönlichkeiten.



"Tut mir lied, ich habe sie für einen Mann gehalten und wollte nicht unhöflich sein..." ist da immer eine gute Antwort.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2017)

Ich halte das für nachvollziehbar. 

Immerhin steht da nicht "Computerspiele sind die Ursache für Sexismus". Sondern, dass Computerspiele Sexismus fördern können. Und ich denke, dass es da auch keine Diskussion über das Für und Wider geben kann. Warum? 
1. Die Games, in denen Geschlechter emanzipiert und in denen keine Schönheitsideale visualisiert werden, sind nach wie vor selten. Unter den zig hundert (AAA)-Games in den letzten Jahren sind es gefühlt nur zwei Hand voll, die ein vernünftiges, realistisches Geschlechterbild präsentieren. Oder zumindest ein Bild, das als gutes Vorbild dient. 
2. Die Zielgruppe in der Gamingbranche ist nicht nur die Altersklasse 30+, zu denen sich der große Teil hier sicher zählen darf. Jugendliche, junge Erwachsene und auch Kinder (Grundschüler und Kinder bis 12 Jahre) spielen da eine immer größere Rolle und die lassen sich eben leicht beeinflussen. Ich will hier nicht tief in die Psychologie oder Pädagogik gehen. Aber Kinder und Jugendliche, die entweder sozial eher isoliert aufwachsen, werden durch Games höchstwahrscheinlich eher ein anderes, bzw. falsches Frauen- und Männerbild bekommen, als Jugendliche, die eben nicht sozial isoliert aufwachsen. Das gleiche gilt für eben jene, die von vornherein in einem eher sexistisch geprägten Umfeld aufwachsen. Sie kennen es ja nicht anders und wenn Entwickler dieses Bild kreieren, dann kann's ja so falsch nicht sein (Ironie). Oder sie sind psycho-sozial so leicht beeinflussbar, dass sie sehr anfällig sind...trotz gesunder Erziehung. Und das sind halt leider auch echt viele und nicht nur Ausnahmen oder Einzelfälle.


 Gesellschaftlich sind wir noch lange nicht über Sexismus hinweg, was Debatten, solche Studien etc. ja auch erst aufzeigen. Sowas nervt und geht manchen Leuten (auch mir) gewaltig auf den Keks, aber so ist es eben. Und Medien sind definitiv förderlich für Untugenden, nicht nur Sexismus. Besonders, wenn sie in der (Jugend-)Kultur so dermaßen präsent sind, wie Videospiele. Sofern man nicht verantwortungsbewusst damit umgeht,.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich halte das für nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Immerhin steht da nicht "Computerspiele sind die Ursache für Sexismus". Sondern, dass Computerspiele Sexismus fördern können. Und ich denke, dass es da auch keine Diskussion über das Für und Wider geben kann. Warum?
> 1. Die Games, in denen Geschlechter emanzipiert und in denen keine Schönheitsideale visualisiert werden, sind nach wie vor selten. Unter den zig hundert (AAA)-Games in den letzten Jahren sind es gefühlt nur zwei Hand voll, die ein vernünftiges, realistisches Geschlechterbild präsentieren. Oder zumindest ein Bild, das als gutes Vorbild dient.
> ...


 was auch gar nicht angesprochen wird ist, dass viele Dinge, die als sexistisch eingestuft werden,  für die eine Frau wirklich erniedrigend sind, für andere aber im Gegenteil sogar etwas positives ist. Schlanke Mädels in Mini-Röckchen, bauchnabelfrei und "süß" in Games und Filmen werden kritisiert, weil damit angeblich dann alle Frauen unter Druck gesetzt würden, so auszusehen, obwohl sie es in Wahrheit gar nicht wollen. Dabei gibt es nen Haufen Frauen, die es selber super finden, wenn man sie "sexy und niedlich zugleich" findet und sie damit dann einen Mann um den Finger wickeln können - dann ist der "Sexismus" plötzlich umgekehrt: der Mann wird diskriminiert, weil seine "Begierden" ihn schwach werden lassen, und das Mädel nutzt es schamlos aus...     bzw. auch viele Frauen, die total selbstbewusst und absolut autonom sind und trotzdem einfach Spaß dran haben, sich "sexy" zu zeigen, gleichzeitig aber Männer trotzdem nicht ausnutzen - nur damit keiner meint, ich würde behaupten, sexy Mädels seien nur entweder "Opfer" oder perfide Venusfallen...  

 Die These von einigen Emanzen ist ja dann, dass dieses Mädel das Ganze in Wahrheit gar nicht freiwillig macht, sondern es anerzogen wurde und daher unnatürlich und falsch ist und vor allem: durch ein von Männern geleitetes Weltbild aufgedrängt wurde und man dem armen Mädel die Augen öffnen müsse. Mit DEM Argument sind dann aber etliche Benimmregeln falsch, die ein natürliches Verhalten unterbinden, zB ein an sich natürliches Verhalten wie "ich hau den anderen zu Brei, wenn er mit blöd kommt"...


@Promego: ich glaub das mit dem Türe aufhalten ist so gemeint, dass man es wie einen Akt vollzieht, sich sogar extra "vordrängelt" nur DAMIT man die Tür aufhält. Dass man einem die Tür aufhält, wenn man zufällig zuerst an der Tür ist und der nächste, der durch will, nicht grad 20m weit weg ist, versteht sich eigentlich für halbwegs höfliche Leute von selbst.


----------



## Promego (23. März 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ja das ist eben das Problem an dieser Debatte, sie wird an den normalen Vertretern vorbei geführt. In den Schlagzeilen lässt sich die von einer aufgehaltenen Tür getriggerte Kampfemanze - die deshalb einen 15-minütigen Dauerrant startet und das mit einem derart geröteten Kopf, dass man Angst hat er explodiert jeden Moment - besser verkaufen als das stille Mäuschen, das sachlich argumentiert und tatsächlich fundierte Fakten darlegt.



Ich halt Leuten unabhängig von ihrem Geschlecht die Türe auf, weil das einfach anständig ist, und ich mir dabei auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone breche.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2017)

@ RedDragon20:

Das ist der falsche Blickwinkel. Der Großteil der Menschen tickt nun einmal anders und achtet auf das Aussehen (das eigene und das des anderen Geschlechts). Und deswegen sind Figuren in Film und Spiel und sogar in Büchern immer Zielgruppenorientiert gestaltet. Beispiel "The Mortal Instruments", ein Roman in erster Linie für Mädchen, die Heldin wird als graues Mäuschen beschrieben und das Mann als gutaussehend und athletisch (halt die unrealistische Romanze für weibliche Teenager, funktioniert auch für erwachsene Frauen etwa in Shades of Grey). In der Verfilmung und der TV Serie hat die Hauptdarstellerin mit der im Buch nichts mehr gemein, plötzlich sieht sie richtig gut aus, schlicht weil die Zielgruppe erweitert wurde, Film und Serie richten sich eben auch an männliches Publikum. 

Wir vergessen bei solchen Diskussionen immer, dass es bei Unterhaltungsmedien darum geht der Realität zu entfliehen! Die Frau will den athletischen, reichen, intelligenten, charmanten Gentleman, der sie auf Rosen bettet, der Mann, ein wenig simpler gestrickt, dem reicht die heiße Braut. 

Warum sollte ich mir als Mann einen Film / Serie / Spiel als Unterhaltung anschauen, indem die Hauptdarstellerinnen hässlich sind? Lustige Anekdote, Supermans Freundin, Amy Adams, sieht eben nicht sonderlich spektakulär aus, um es höflich zu formulieren. Als ich den Film sah ging meine Frau vorbei und fragte wer das sei, ich erklärte, das ist die weibliche Hauptrolle, die Freundin von Superman. Sie schüttelte nur den Kopf und meinte, wie hat die denn (mit so einem Aussehen) so eine Rolle bekommen?  

Da jedes Mal mit der Sexismuskeule zu kommen ist einfach schwachsinnig. Wer Realität und Fiktion auseinanderhalten kann, und in echt sind wir ja auch nicht der strahlende Held, dass weiß jeder selbst. Dieser Genderwahn, hässliche Darsteller in Rollen für Attraktive Leute zu nehmen, ist am Ende einfach kontraproduktiv. Gutes Beispiel, Tom Hanks in den Dan Brown Verfilmungen. Klar, Tom Hanks ist berühmt aber ansonsten passt er nun einmal gar nicht zu der Rolle, für mich wirkt das einfach lächerlich, wenn ihn dann seine jungen Begleiterinnen anhimmeln. Der Witz ist eben, in den Büchern ist der Gute 1,90 groß, Anfang 30, athletisch gut aussehend und blond - deswegen hat er es bei Frauen leicht. Wenn dann der kleine 60-Jährige da rein schlüpft, nein, sorry, geht gar nicht.  

Natürlich passt es einer gewissen Klientel nicht, dass Leute auf Oberflächlichkeiten achten. Aber wenn man jemanden nicht kennt (und eine fiktive Person kann man ja gar nicht kennenlernen), dann ist das Aussehen nun einmal das erste wonach jemand beurteilt wird. Alles andere kommt danach. Natürlich haben es nicht gut aussehende Personen schwerer, aber das war schon immer so und das gilt für beide Geschlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir als Mann einen Film / Serie / Spiel als Unterhaltung anschauen, indem die Hauptdarstellerinnen hässlich sind? Lustige Anekdote, Supermans Freundin, Amy Adams, sieht eben nicht sonderlich spektakulär aus, um es höflich zu formulieren.
> 
> Als ich den Film sah ging meine Frau vorbei und fragte wer das sei, ich erklärte, das ist die weibliche Hauptrolle, die Freundin von Superman. Sie schüttelte nur den Kopf und meinte, wie hat die denn (mit so einem Aussehen) so eine Rolle bekommen?


 WTF? ^^  leidet sie an Realitätsverlust? ^^   Nicht jeder mag zwar diesen Typus "Redhead", mein Typ von Frau wäre sie auch nicht, aber die Frau ist ja wohl nun rein objektiv alles andere als hässlich  ^^    IMHO eine überdurchschnittlich attraktive Frau, beinah schon "klassische" Schönheit, die mit Schminke NICHT total anders sieht wie es zB bei Emma Stone oder Jennifer Lawrence der Fall ist, obwohl die noch blutjung sind... vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, dass Amy Adams schon Ü40 ist bzw. bei Man of Steel fast 40 war. ^^  

 oder meint sie das "Auftreten" im Film? Sie ist halt ne seriöse erfahrene Journalistin, logisch dass da keine 22jährige sexy Maus antanzt...  das wäre dann wiederum völlig lächerlich angesichts der Hintergrundstory.


bei einigen Filmen/Serien stört es mich aber auch wirklich, dass da durch die Bank weg an sich alle auch "Models" sein könnten - zB "The Originals", an sich ne nette Vampir-Serie mit Intrigen&co, aber echt JEDER beschissene kleine Wasserträger-Vampir könnte eben so gut gerade erst aus ner Avantgarde-Modeschau entflohen sein....


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @ RedDragon20:
> 
> Das ist der falsche Blickwinkel. Der Großteil der Menschen tickt nun einmal anders und achtet auf das Aussehen (das eigene und das des anderen Geschlechts). Und deswegen sind Figuren in Film und Spiel und sogar in Büchern immer Zielgruppenorientiert gestaltet. Beispiel "The Mortal Instruments", ein Roman in erster Linie für Mädchen, die Heldin wird als graues Mäuschen beschrieben und das Mann als gutaussehend und athletisch (halt die unrealistische Romanze für weibliche Teenager, funktioniert auch für erwachsene Frauen etwa in Shades of Grey). In der Verfilmung und der TV Serie hat die Hauptdarstellerin mit der im Buch nichts mehr gemein, plötzlich sieht sie richtig gut aus, schlicht weil die Zielgruppe erweitert wurde, Film und Serie richten sich eben auch an männliches Publikum.
> 
> ...


Und wieso ist mein Blickwinkel dann der falsche? Meine Argumentation schließt deine nicht aus und umgekehrt ebenso wenig.  

Ich hab auch nie bestritten, dass Medien zielgruppenorientiert gestaltet werden. Natürlich tickt jeder Mensch anders. Und ja, Unterhaltungsmedien sollen unterhalten. Aber das schließt eine gewisse Verantwortung nicht aus.  Gerade Kindern und Jugendlichen gegenüber.

Möglich, dass ich hier jetzt ein wenig überdramatisiert die Dinge darstelle, aber auch Unterhaltung darf nicht dazu führen, dass Menschen einem ungesunden, übersexualisierten Idealbild verfallen. Entweder entstehen falsche Vorstellungen vom Menschen an sich...oder von sich selbst. Im schlimmsten Fall, was ja leider häufiger auf die ein oder andere Weise passiert. Es geht hier, denke ich, nichtmal nur um Sexismus allein. Sondern eben auch um unrealistische Schönheitsideale und Auftreten (was allerdings in gewisser Weise mit Sexismus zusammenhängt). Und an diesen völlig unrealistischen Bildern sind schon einige Menschen zerbrochen. 

Ich unterstelle Produzenten, Autoren oder what ever auch überhaupt nicht, bewusst sexistische Ideale zu propagieren, nein. Und jedem ist es frei, seinen eigenen Geschmack zu leben.  Aber nichtsdestotrotz kann sowas Untugenden fördern. Und daher halte ich es für umso wichtiger, dass man verantwortungsbewusst mit solchen Inhalten umgeht. Und auch fiktionale Realität kann Auswirkungen haben...auch wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist. Ein gutes Buch kann einen echt fesseln und man kann sogar auch mal das ein oder andere Tränchen vergießen, wenn der Lieblingscharakter das zeitliche segnet. Aber genauso können mediale Inhalte eben auch Unfug fördern. Das ist ja wohl irgendwo nachvollziehbar, oder?

Und man sollte sich auch mal die Frage stellen, wie solche Ideale und Geschmäcker überhaupt entstehen. Richtig, unter anderem durch mediale Einflüsse. Sind letztlich auch nur Reize, die auf uns wirken, uns beeinflussen und manipulieren. Wie auch immer sich das auch schlussendlich zeigen mag. Muss ja nicht nur das schlanke Model sein, auf das man(n) so abfährt. Von mir aus auch Horst, der 40jährige Bauarbeiter, dessen Arsch gern mal halb aus der Hose quillt. Und diese Einflüsse sind allgegenwärtig und haben bisweilen größeren Einfluss, als die Erziehung durch Eltern, eben durch ihre Allgegenwärtigkeit. Mediale Dauerbeschallung und so.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir als Mann einen Film / Serie / Spiel als Unterhaltung anschauen, indem die Hauptdarstellerinnen hässlich sind?


Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich mir NUR Filme anschauen, in denen Supermodels rumlaufen?

Und was ist mit anderen Qualitäten der Schauspieler wie zB Timing und Charakterdarstellung oder der Geschichte, die der Film erzählt?


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich mir NUR Filme anschauen, in denen Supermodels rumlaufen?
> 
> Und was ist mit anderen Qualitäten der Schauspieler wie zB Timing und Charakterdarstellung oder der Geschichte, die der Film erzählt?



Es ging mir auch schon um die Art des Films. Das Aussehen muss zur Rolle passen und Schauspielern müssen sie natürlich so oder so können. Deswegen ja meine Beispiele mit Superman oder den Dan Brown Verfilmungen. Das sind ja nun alles andere als Charakterfilme sondern pure Popcorn-Unterhaltung.



Herbboy schrieb:


> WTF? ^^  leidet sie an Realitätsverlust? ^^    Nicht jeder mag zwar diesen Typus "Redhead", mein Typ von Frau wäre sie  auch nicht, aber die Frau ist ja wohl nun rein objektiv alles andere als  hässlich  ^^    IMHO eine überdurchschnittlich attraktive Frau, beinah  schon "klassische" Schönheit, die mit Schminke NICHT total anders sieht  wie es zB bei Emma Stone oder Jennifer Lawrence der Fall ist, obwohl die  noch blutjung sind... vor allem angesichts der Tatsache, dass Amy Adams  schon Ü40 ist bzw. bei Man of Steel fast 40 war. ^^
> 
> oder meint sie das "Auftreten" im Film? Sie ist halt ne seriöse  erfahrene Journalistin, logisch dass da keine 22jährige sexy Maus  antanzt...  das wäre dann wiederum völlig lächerlich angesichts der  Hintergrundstory.


Zunächst, meine Frau findet auch Emma Stone und Jennifer Lawrence alles andere als gut aussehend ... (bei Emma Stone vor allem, dass sie sehr schnell alt wird, dünne Haut hat und Falten kriegt), bei Jennifer Lawrence bin ich mit ihr einer Meinung, ist scheinbar gar nicht mein Typ. Amy Adams hat inzwischen ja sogar beim Gewicht noch einiges zugelegt, bei Arrival hat meiner Frau das Aussehen von ihr übrigens nicht gestört. Ich denke also durchaus, dass es auch bei ihr eher um die Art der Rolle geht. Sie passte einfach nicht zu Superman, dessen Schauspieler ja auch fast zehn Jahre Jünger als sie ist.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sie schüttelte nur den Kopf und meinte, wie hat die denn (mit so einem Aussehen) so eine Rolle bekommen?



äh ja. jeden weiteren kommentar verkneif ich mir an der stelle besser mal.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> äh ja. jeden weiteren kommentar verkneif ich mir an der stelle besser mal.



Besser ist das, es gibt nämlich Leute, die können zwischen Unterhaltung und Politik unterscheiden und Unterhaltung kann und soll gerne politisch unkorrekt sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zunächst, meine Frau findet auch Emma Stone und Jennifer Lawrence alles andere als gut aussehend ... (bei Emma Stone vor allem, dass sie sehr schnell alt wird, dünne Haut hat und Falten kriegt), bei Jennifer Lawrence bin ich mit ihr einer Meinung, ist scheinbar gar nicht mein Typ. Amy Adams hat inzwischen ja sogar beim Gewicht noch einiges zugelegt, bei Arrival hat meiner Frau das Aussehen von ihr übrigens nicht gestört. Ich denke also durchaus, dass es auch bei ihr eher um die Art der Rolle geht. Sie passte einfach nicht zu Superman, dessen Schauspieler ja auch fast zehn Jahre Jünger als sie ist.



Ich war auch mal mit einer Frau zusammen, die auch ständig meinte, über andere Frauen ablästern musste, dabei sah sie selbst nur maximal leicht überdurchschnittlich aus.
Das ging mir irgendwann dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass ich sie abgeschossen habe. 

Nicht, dass ich damit jetzt etwas suggerieren möchte, aber ich fand die Anekdote halbwegs passend.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal mit einer Frau zusammen, die auch ständig meinte, über andere Frauen ablästern musste, dabei sah sie selbst nur maximal leicht überdurchschnittlich aus.
> Das ging mir irgendwann dermaßen auf den Senkel, dass ich sie abgeschossen habe.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich damit jetzt etwas suggerieren möchte, aber ich fand die Anekdote halbwegs passend.



mein kommentar zielte in dieselbe richtung. hat spiritorgre nur nicht verstanden bzw verstehen wollen.
eigentlich will ich mich überhaupt nicht in diese niveau-untiefen begeben. allerdings hat er das ja aufs tapet gebracht.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... Supermans Freundin, Amy Adams, sieht eben nicht sonderlich spektakulär aus, um es höflich zu formulieren. Als ich den Film sah ging meine Frau vorbei und fragte wer das sei, ich erklärte, das ist die weibliche Hauptrolle, die Freundin von Superman. Sie schüttelte nur den Kopf und meinte, wie hat die denn (mit so einem Aussehen) so eine Rolle bekommen?


Da mir der Name nix sagte, hab ich inzwischen mal Bilder von Amy Adams gegoogelt - und ich hab keine Ahnung, was man an der vom Aussehen her kritisieren sollte. 

Um es mal höflich zu formulieren: Vielleicht solltet ihr beiden mal euer Ästhetik Empfinden justieren und wieder in der Realität der Normalos ankommen ...


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

Nun, meine Frau lästert generell sehr wenig, da kenne ich ganz andere Leute, aber sie sagt halt ihre Meinung. Genau wie ich. Warum sollte man das schönreden, wenn man findet, dass ein Schauspieler halt nicht gut aussieht oder vom Aussehen nicht in eine Rolle passt? Das nennt man persönliche Meinung. Und sie gehört z.B. zu den Leuten, ebenso genau wie ich, denen politisch korrekt am Arsch vorbei geht, insbesondere wenn es um solche kommerziellen Unterhaltungsprodukte geht. Ist ja euer Problem, wenn ihr euch bei solchen Dingen da jede Meinung verkneift oder schlicht keine habt.



Worrel schrieb:


> Da mir der Name nix sagte, hab ich inzwischen mal  Bilder von Amy Adams gegoogelt - und ich hab keine Ahnung, was man an  der vom Aussehen her kritisieren sollte.
> 
> Um es mal höflich zu formulieren: Vielleicht solltet ihr beiden mal euer  Ästhetik Empfinden justieren und wieder in der Realität der Normalos  ankommen ...


Über Geschmack lässt sich nun mal streiten. Ich persönlich finde sie weder vom Gesicht noch von der Figur her attraktiv. Und "Normalos", was ist das eigentlich? Normal oder gar hässlich aussehende Menschen sieht man jeden Tag. Sogar gut aussehende Menschen sieht man jeden Tag. Da kann man dann ja von Schauspielern der Popcorn-Unterhaltung wenigstens verlangen, dass sie überdurchschnittlich aussehen und nicht wie die Hälfte meiner Nachbarn.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist ja euer Problem, wenn ihr euch bei solchen Dingen da jede Meinung verkneift oder schlicht keine habt.



Ich finde einfach nur Amy Adams heiß und habe den starken inneren Drang, "White Knight" zu spielen. Geschmäcker halt.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2017)

na gut, wenn du es unbedingt so willst:
poste doch bitte mal ein foto deiner frau. 
dann werde ich ihr aussehen ganz persönlich und ohne jegliche political correctness mit jenem von amy adams vergleichen. 
(bin übrigens kein fan. ich wusste bis eben nicht mal, wer das ist. )


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach nur Amy Adams heiß und habe den starken inneren Drang, "White Knight" zu spielen. Geschmäcker halt.


Sag ich ja, ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde sie halt gar nicht attraktiv.



Bonkic schrieb:


> na gut, wenn du es unbedingt so willst:
> poste doch bitte mal ein foto deiner frau.
> dann werde ich ihr aussehen ganz persönlich und ohne jegliche political correctness mit jenem von amy adams vergleichen.
> 
> ...


Meine Frau hat nicht mal ein Facebook-Foto. Sie zieht es vor nicht im Netz aufzutauchen. Aus gutem Grund (den darf sich hier jeder selbst gerne denken).  
Mit Amy Adams hat sie übrigens optisch nichts gemein.


----------



## belakor602 (24. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Darfst Du ja gerne. Mir wäre es halt peinlich, aber das darf jeder ja gerne halten, wie er möchte.



Boah he, I hoff I werd wenn I mal Ü30 bin nicht so eine... Achtung der kommt flach.. Spassbremse!


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging mir auch schon um die Art des Films. Das Aussehen muss zur Rolle passen und Schauspielern müssen sie natürlich so oder so können. Deswegen ja meine Beispiele mit Superman oder den Dan Brown Verfilmungen. Das sind ja nun alles andere als Charakterfilme sondern pure Popcorn-Unterhaltung.
> 
> 
> Zunächst, meine Frau findet auch Emma Stone und Jennifer Lawrence alles andere als gut aussehend ... (bei Emma Stone vor allem, dass sie sehr schnell alt wird, dünne Haut hat und Falten kriegt), bei Jennifer Lawrence bin ich mit ihr einer Meinung, ist scheinbar gar nicht mein Typ. Amy Adams hat inzwischen ja sogar beim Gewicht noch einiges zugelegt, bei Arrival hat meiner Frau das Aussehen von ihr übrigens nicht gestört. Ich denke also durchaus, dass es auch bei ihr eher um die Art der Rolle geht. Sie passte einfach nicht zu Superman, dessen Schauspieler ja auch fast zehn Jahre Jünger als sie ist.


 dann ist das wieder was anderes, wenn es um die "Umsetzung" im Film geht. Da kann man drüber streiten, ob es nicht eher eine Frau Ende 20 hätte sein "müssen", wobei ehrlich gesagt etliche Frauen mit 25 schon viel älter aussehen als Adams in dem Film  

Aber was meinst du mit "sogar einiges zugelegt" ? Im Film ist sie doch schlank gewesen ^^


Und Geschmäcker sind sowieso "unzulässig" als Urteil: viele Frauen wären für MICH auch nicht attraktiv, aber ich weiß, dass sie sehr wohl von einer großen Mehrheit als "hübsch" oder wie SB sagt "heiß" bezeichnet würden, so wie eben Adams. Da kann man sagen "MIR gefällt sie nicht", aber dass man dann sagt "hässlich" und "wie kann die nur die Rolle bekommen?" finde ich EXTREM befremdlich, wenn man damit nicht die Frage meint, ob es zur Rolle passt.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

@Herbboy, also in Arrival wog Amy Adams schon sichtlich ein paar Kilo mehr als noch in Superman. Und was Verallgemeinerungen bei Geschmack angeht, das ist doch klar, wenn jemand sagt "die ist hübsch", dass er meint "ich finde die hübsch". Warum muss man das immer noch dazu sagen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Herbboy, also in Arrival wog Amy Adams schon sichtlich ein paar Kilo mehr als noch in Superman.


 aber warum dann "_sogar _noch" ? Das impliziert, dass sie bei Superman schon nicht "schlank" war ^^ Es ging ja um Superman und nicht darum, wie sie später, früher oder jetzt aussieht. Schauspieler hungern ja auch schon mal oder fressen auch mal für ne Rolle Pfunde an, das sollte bekannt sein. 

Arrival hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



> Und was Verallgemeinerungen bei Geschmack angeht, das ist doch klar, wenn jemand sagt "die ist hübsch", dass er meint "ich finde die hübsch". Warum muss man das immer noch dazu sagen?


 Klar, aber es ist was anderes, ob man sagt "MEIN Typ ist sie nicht" oder ob man es so formuliert, als sei es ein Fakt, dass eine Frau ganz neutral gesehen hässlich ist und sich dann fragt, wie man denn mit so einem (hässlichen) Aussehen ne Rolle bekommen konnte - letzteres ist nämlich schon extrem krass, weil es unterstellt, dass jemand objektiv gesehen als Freundin von Superman nun wirklich GANZ klar viel zu hässlich oder viel zu alt auch zu fett sei oder so was. zB als würde Maryl Streep die Rolle spielen oder so...  mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man selbstverständlich auch als Drehbuch/Regie festlegen "dürfte", dass Superman vlt auf fette Frauen Ü60 steht     dass er auf eine gestandene Journalistin steht, die optisch wie um die 30 aussieht, halte ich aber für mehr als "normal". Nebenbei: wie alt ist Superman eigentlich im Film? Altert er 1:1 wie Menschen?


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber warum dann "_sogar _noch" ? Das impliziert, dass sie bei Superman schon nicht "schlank" war ^^ Es ging ja um Superman und nicht darum, wie sie später, früher oder jetzt aussieht. Schauspieler hungern ja auch schon mal oder fressen auch mal für ne Rolle Pfunde an, das sollte bekannt sein.


Sicher, aber einige Schauspieler machen das eben auch scheinbar nicht. 
Und ich bin halt der Meinung, sie passte nicht so richtig zum gelackten, jüngeren Superman geschweige denn eben in diese Rolle bei einem solchen Film.



> Arrival hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


Solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal schauen, hat ein paar interessante Entwicklungen. 



> Klar, aber es ist was anderes, ob man sagt "MEIN Typ ist sie nicht" oder ob man es so formuliert, als sei es ein Fakt, dass eine Frau ganz neutral gesehen hässlich ist und sich dann fragt, wie man denn mit so einem (hässlichen) Aussehen ne Rolle bekommen konnte - letzteres ist nämlich schon extrem krass, weil es unterstellt, dass jemand objektiv gesehen als Freundin von Superman nun wirklich GANZ klar viel zu hässlich oder viel zu alt auch zu fett sei oder so was. zB als würde Maryl Streep die Rolle spielen oder so...  mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man selbstverständlich auch als Drehbuch/Regie festlegen "dürfte", dass Superman vlt auf fette Frauen Ü60 steht     dass er auf eine gestandene Journalistin steht, die optisch wie um die 30 aussieht, halte ich aber für mehr als "normal". Nebenbei: wie alt ist Superman eigentlich im Film? Altert er 1:1 wie Menschen?


Warum sollte man gerade im privaten Umfeld auf so ausufernde, ermäßigende Erläuterungen zurückgreifen? Das ist doch viel zu viel unnötiges bla, weil jeder eigentlich versteht wie es gemeint ist, außer halt vielleicht extrem empfindliche Naturen bei solchen Dingen aber in der Regel kennt man sich doch. 

Superman altert normal, er wird ja als Baby zu seinen menschlichen Pflegeeltern gegeben, geht dann ganz normal zur Schule usw. Denke am Ende des Films soll er wohl tatsächlich so alt wie der Schauspieler also um die 30 sein.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, aber einige Schauspieler machen das eben auch scheinbar nicht.
> Und ich bin halt der Meinung, sie passte nicht so richtig zum gelackten, jüngeren Superman geschweige denn eben in diese Rolle bei einem solchen Film.


 ich sag ja: wenn es für DIE Rolle gemeint war, ist es was anderes - wobei man auch da ehrlich gesagt durchaus sagen kann, dass es doch nicht abwegig ist, wenn Superman sich in eine ETWAS "reifere" Frau verliebt, zumal sie ja auch viel jünger aussieht als eine durchschnittliche Frau um die 40  



> Solltest du bei Gelegenheit mal schauen, hat ein paar interessante Entwicklungen.


 hab ich zufällig heute Vormitttag aus der Videothek geholt für heute Abend, wo wir dann auch noch einen ziemlich gut bewerteten koreanischen (!) Zombiefilm schauen (Train to Busan)



> Warum sollte man gerade im privaten Umfeld auf so ausufernde, ermäßigende Erläuterungen zurückgreifen? Das ist doch viel zu viel unnötiges bla, weil jeder eigentlich versteht wie es gemeint ist, außer halt vielleicht extrem empfindliche Naturen bei solchen Dingen aber in der Regel kennt man sich doch.


 wieso ausufernd? ^^  Ich schrieb doch: "mein Typ ist sie nicht" oder "ich finde, die passt nicht zur Rolle" - alles ok. Aber so nach dem Motto "wie zur Hölle kann SO eine Schabracke die Rolle bekommen???", als sei sie objektiv potthässlich, das irritiert dann doch arg. Wie gesagt. WENN es denn wirklich um das Aussehen von Adams allgemein gehen würde. Die Frage, ob es zum Film passt, ist wieder was anderes. 



> Superman altert normal, er wird ja als Baby zu seinen menschlichen Pflegeeltern gegeben, geht dann ganz normal zur Schule usw. Denke am Ende des Films soll er wohl tatsächlich so alt wie der Schauspieler also um die 30 sein.


  wobei ICH wiederum finde, dass Superman da eher wie Ende 30 aussieht, so dass es "gefühlt" IMHO wiederum passt, weil ein "Mann Ende 30" mit ner "Frau Anfang 30" anbandelt ^^  denn wer kümmert sich schon drum, wie alt der Schauspieler/In "in Echt" ist? Wichtig ist "im Film", solange es nicht lächerlich wird wie zB faltiger 30jähriger als HighSchool-Teenie...        bzw. warum wird denn überhaupt kritisiert, dass ggf. Adams nicht zur Rolle passt? Warum kritisiert sie nicht, dass der Darsteller von Superman für die Rolle zu jung sei? ^^ 

Und so oder so: heutzutage ist es selbst dann, wenn im Film das Alter ca 40 (Frau) vs Superman (30) sein SOLLTE, nicht unrealistisch. Viele Frauen zwischen 35-45 haben inzwischen auch Kerle, die selber erst 25-30 sind. Und so oder so gibt es auch immer wieder Leute, denen man das Alter gar nicht ansieht - 15jährige, die man never ever beim Discogang nach dem Ausweis fragen würde, 30jährige, die bei Saturn beim Kauf von Call of Duty den Ausweis zeigen müssen usw. - ich selber wurde gestern von einer alten Dame gelobt, weil ich mein Handy NICHT beim Radfahren benutze, sondern anhielt - und die meinte "so junge wie Sie Mitte 20 machen das ja sonst nie" - ich bin allerdings schon  42...


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich sag ja: wenn es für DIE Rolle gemeint war, ist es was anderes - wobei man auch da ehrlich gesagt durchaus sagen kann, dass es doch nicht abwegig ist, wenn Superman sich in eine ETWAS "reifere" Frau verliebt, zumal sie ja auch viel jünger aussieht als eine durchschnittliche Frau um die 40
> 
> hab ich zufällig heute Vormitttag aus der Videothek geholt für heute Abend, wo wir dann auch noch einen ziemlich gut bewerteten koreanischen (!) Zombiefilm schauen (Train to Busan)


Train to Busan ist nett, sehr klassisch irgendwie allerdings macht er auch nicht so viel neu, dass man ihn als wirklich frisch und originell bezeichnen könnte, hat aber ein paar coole Szenen und auch ein paar kleine nette Twists. 

Ist vielleicht auch mein Problem, westliche Frauen sehen halt teilweise sehr schnell sehr alt aus und ich hänge zu viel mit Asiatinnen insb. Koreanerinnen rum.


----------

